# Eden!



## aesthetic

Miss Eden’s own thread is very long overdue, after I failed to keep up with her puppy thread (lol).

She turned 1 in May, we did a fastCAT trial (?) for her birthday, and that was about it lol. My friend got a golden not much older than Eden in May from a kind of odd situation, so I’ve roped her into my “all the titles” quest with Eden. (so that we can keep each other motivated lol) We’re trying rally first.

We live in a great area with lots of trials and stuff going on, so we’ve got options. We’ve entered both girls in a rally trial at the end of January. Neither will be completely ready at that point, but the humans need to get rid of first trial jitters! Then we’ll know what we need to work on for our next trial in February. We’re in Intermediate-level rally class and Eden can successfully do an entire rally course off leash with minimal (to no) reward next to the pool, so I have hopes.

Most of my focus has been on rally, but we’re starting agility privates in a month. My friend and I are working on weaves independently together. She taught her border collies weaves using the 2x2 method, which I’ve never done, so this will be fun for both of us. I’m hoping Eden will make her agility debut at the 2022 National, but don’t hold me to that in case I flake.

Conformation: her breeders have handled her in a variety of shows this year, but no points for Eden. She’s placed at every show, in almost every class. I have a million flats, but no points. She was naked though and I suck at keeping up her grooming in between shows. Hopefully year 2 is better cause I’d love her CH this year. Too bad there’s no friend to keep me motivated on grooming!

It’s just so nice to have such a solid dog. She is literally the perfect golden retriever in temperament and her structure is pretty lovely too. I love Kaizer to death, but SUCH a different experience.

L-R: Kaizer, Eden, Josie (my friend’s golden). Eden is not actually massive.









a couple Christmas pics!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

Eden is just getting her own thread??? Lol
She’s a pretty girl. It’s great to have friends to train with. I’m on my own with everything other then hunt. Good luck, even though I don’t think you need it. If I get my butt in gear maybe we’ll meet at a Rally trial. Cruz is starting Rally class as an extra this winter.


----------



## aesthetic

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Eden is just getting her own thread??? Lol
> She’s a pretty girl. It’s great to have friends to train with. I’m on my own with everything other then hunt. Good luck, even though I don’t think you need it. If I get my butt in gear maybe we’ll meet at a Rally trial. Cruz is starting Rally class as an extra this winter.


ha! Yes I suck. All her big stuff got lumped into Kaizer threads but she deserves her own.

You are absolutely always welcome to join us! I don’t think we train using the same methods (?), but if you don’t mind, definitely always welcome. She’s in Elkton, I’m in Newark, neither of us mind traveling. We’re looking all over for new places to train.

ETA: if you join us, we might pick your brain about hunt testing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Eden is a pretty girl, great pictures of her.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

aesthetic said:


> ha! Yes I suck. All her big stuff got lumped into Kaizer threads but she deserves her own.
> 
> You are absolutely always welcome to join us! I don’t think we train using the same methods (?), but if you don’t mind, definitely always welcome. She’s in Elkton, I’m in Newark, neither of us mind traveling. We’re looking all over for new places to train.
> 
> ETA: if you join us, we might pick your brain about hunt testing!


Thank you. We will have to try to do something. I have never used clicker training. I guess I'm old school, mostly because I always hunt train as a primary focus. Your welcome to pick my brain anytime. I have training grounds for hunt. I'm going to try handling class and Rally for a fun time with Cruz over the winter. It should be busy adding those to his hunt training schedule, but at least they are indoors.


----------



## Rundlemtn

YAY! Eden has her own thread now! Definitely well-deserved. This almost motivates me to do one for Summit, but, I am just not sure I would keep up with it. I had such a long break between her 8mos and 12mos post. Life gets sooo busy! I am really excited for us to do our first trials this year. I don't know the first thing about show. How can you place, but, not get points? It's interesting how two goldens can be so different from one another. When we got Summit, I was a little worried that I might end up liking/loving one of my girls more than the other. But, they are so different, I love different things about them. Which is actually wonderful because now I don't feel guilty about the love I have for each of them. The heart just expands. Excited to follow Eden's journey here


----------



## aesthetic

i’m


DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Thank you. We will have to try to do something. I have never used clicker training. I guess I'm old school, mostly because I always hunt train as a primary focus. Your welcome to pick my brain anytime. I have training grounds for hunt. I'm going to try handling class and Rally for a fun time with Cruz over the winter. It should be busy adding those to his hunt training schedule, but at least they are indoors.


If we’re just practicing and prepping for trial, you don’t have to use a clicker. Practice is practice, but more fun with friends lol. If you’d ever like to join us, feel free to PM!

Handling class for conformation?


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> YAY! Eden has her own thread now! Definitely well-deserved. This almost motivates me to do one for Summit, but, I am just not sure I would keep up with it. I had such a long break between her 8mos and 12mos post. Life gets sooo busy! I am really excited for us to do our first trials this year. I don't know the first thing about show. How can you place, but, not get points? It's interesting how two goldens can be so different from one another. When we got Summit, I was a little worried that I might end up liking/loving one of my girls more than the other. But, they are so different, I love different things about them. Which is actually wonderful because now I don't feel guilty about the love I have for each of them. The heart just expands. Excited to follow Eden's journey here


I didn’t keep up with Eden’s puppy thread either, but she was SO easy compared to Kaizer, there was just never anything to say. Do a Summit thread! Maybe we can keep each other up to date.

Here’s my understanding of it, hopefully someone will correct me if I’m wrong. She was entered in the puppy classes, and you don’t get points til the Winners class. To get to Winners, she would have to be awarded first in her puppy class. Then she’d have to go up against every bitch who got first in all the other classes, and whoever gets first, gets points. AKC conformation doesnt give points for second place LOL.

Eden frequently places 1st or 2nd in her class, but never wins Winners Bitch. I think cause she’s been consistently naked, she’s a little slow to mature.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

aesthetic said:


> i’m
> 
> 
> If we’re just practicing and prepping for trial, you don’t have to use a clicker. Practice is practice, but more fun with friends lol. If you’d ever like to join us, feel free to PM!
> 
> Handling class for conformation?


Yes, conformation and it's completely out of my comfort zone. I know absolutely nothing. I will definitely need a handler. I'm just trying to learn and get some objective opinions at the moment.


----------



## Tagrenine

aesthetic said:


> I didn’t keep up with Eden’s puppy thread either, but she was SO easy compared to Kaizer, there was just never anything to say. Do a Summit thread! Maybe we can keep each other up to date.
> 
> Here’s my understanding of it, hopefully someone will correct me if I’m wrong. She was entered in the puppy classes, and you don’t get points til the Winners class. To get to Winners, she would have to be awarded first in her puppy class. Then she’d have to go up against every bitch who got first in all the other classes, and whoever gets first, gets points. AKC conformation doesnt give points for second place LOL.
> 
> Eden frequently places 1st or 2nd in her class, but never wins Winners Bitch. I think cause she’s been consistently naked, she’s a little slow to mature.


At least you and Eden are close! She’s such a beautiful girl. Felix usually sits comfortably at 4th in a class of 4 or 5 dogs LOL.


----------



## aesthetic

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Yes, conformation and it's completely out of my comfort zone. I know absolutely nothing. I will definitely need a handler. I'm just trying to learn and get some objective opinions at the moment.


Smart!!! Good luck. Let us know how it goes!! I don’t handle Eden for conformation and it’s way out of my comfort zone too. Handling classes would probably be a good idea for me too


----------



## aesthetic

Tagrenine said:


> At least you and Eden are close! She’s such a beautiful girl. Felix usually sits comfortably at 4th in a class of 4 or 5 dogs LOL.


I saw those most recent pics of Felix!! He looks great, I think his time in the ring is coming.


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> I didn’t keep up with Eden’s puppy thread either, but she was SO easy compared to Kaizer, there was just never anything to say. Do a Summit thread! Maybe we can keep each other up to date.
> 
> Here’s my understanding of it, hopefully someone will correct me if I’m wrong. She was entered in the puppy classes, and you don’t get points til the Winners class. To get to Winners, she would have to be awarded first in her puppy class. Then she’d have to go up against every bitch who got first in all the other classes, and whoever gets first, gets points. AKC conformation doesnt give points for second place LOL.
> 
> Eden frequently places 1st or 2nd in her class, but never wins Winners Bitch. I think cause she’s been consistently naked, she’s a little slow to mature.


I'll think on the thread. As mentioned in her puppy post, I tend to most of my sharing on Instagram/FB. 
Thanks for explaining. It sounds really difficult to get points in conformation! What does it mean to be naked? So many questions. I'm very unfamiliar with the conformation world!


----------



## danoon58

Your photos are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> I'll think on the thread. As mentioned in her puppy post, I tend to most of my sharing on Instagram/FB.
> Thanks for explaining. It sounds really difficult to get points in conformation! What does it mean to be naked? So many questions. I'm very unfamiliar with the conformation world!


We’re friends on facebook so I’ll get my Summit fix either way! “Naked” as in shes got no coat.


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> We’re friends on facebook so I’ll get my Summit fix either way! “Naked” as in shes got no coat.


Oh OK cool! I know we are FB friends but, do you follow my dogs FB page? That's where all of the posts can be found. It is linked to my Instagram: Rundle Mountain Retrievers


----------



## aesthetic

danoon58 said:


> Your photos are absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you! I can’t take any credit for those pictures, they were taken by a very talented friend!



3Pebs3 said:


> Oh OK cool! I know we are FB friends but, do you follow my dogs FB page? That's where all of the posts can be found. It is linked to my Instagram: Rundle Mountain Retrievers


So I thought I followed that page, but apparently I don’t. Just liked it!


----------



## aesthetic

Sometimes training Eden looks like this:









and sometimes it looks like this:


----------



## NicoleGold

Are you going to Get Rev’d for agility (in Elkton)? Rosanne is the best! I was so sad when we moved and had to stop training there.


----------



## aesthetic

NicoleGold said:


> Are you going to Get Rev’d for agility (in Elkton)? Rosanne is the best! I was so sad when we moved and had to stop training there.


Not yet! I help teach at the Academy (if you’re familiar) so I go through all the classes there first. I’ll take Eden through Barb and Rosanne’s classes when she’s ready. We’ll hopefully be taking private lessons with Lauren Blackson next month, if you’re at all familiar with her


----------



## NicoleGold

aesthetic said:


> Not yet! I help teach at the Academy (if you’re familiar) so I go through all the classes there first. I’ll take Eden through Barb and Rosanne’s classes when she’s ready. We’ll hopefully be taking private lessons with Lauren Blackson next month, if you’re at all familiar with her


I know Rosanne sends folks just starting to the Academy when they don’t have a new beginners session starting up - we were always lucky enough to start the young dogs with Barb! That area is just amazing for agility; I miss having so many options for classes and trials. Have fun!


----------



## aesthetic

NicoleGold said:


> I know Rosanne sends folks just starting to the Academy when they don’t have a new beginners session starting up - we were always lucky enough to start the young dogs with Barb! That area is just amazing for agility; I miss having so many options for classes and trials. Have fun!


We will!! Yes this area is great for sure!


----------



## aesthetic

Eden, Kaizer, and I are spending a few days at a friend’s house while she’s at an agility trial with one of her border collies. She’s the one who owns Josie, the golden around Eden’s age who we play rally with.

My friend has 4 other dogs, all border collies. Both Eden and Josie grew up with border collies and we like to joke that they picked up on some border collie mannerisms as a result - both of them do this crouch thing that I’ve never seen another golden do. Eden also learned about frisbee from the border collies lol

(Liz the border collie in the first picture, Moss the border collie in the last)


----------



## aesthetic

Eden would like to find a new owner that won’t let her get this ungroomed AND won’t make fun of her for having no coat AND won’t try to clean up her feet with super dull shears (it was very hard and her feet look very bad lol). I also forgot to charge the Dremel and it died, so her nails look terrible too.

I also lost her shampoo and conditioner so very much needed bath time is on hold.

(this pic is pre-groom. I’m a bad groomer but not thaat bad)


----------



## FurdogDad

"Wow Mom, you deserve a bite on the leg!!"


----------



## cwag

Ha, ha that snarl face says it all!


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Eden would like to find a new owner that won’t let her get this ungroomed AND won’t make fun of her for having no coat AND won’t try to clean up her feet with super dull shears (it was very hard and her feet look very bad lol). I also forgot to charge the Dremel and it died, so her nails look terrible too.
> 
> I also lost her shampoo and conditioner so very much needed bath time is on hold.


Geez, what are you doing to the poor girl!


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> Geez, what are you doing to the poor girl!


Not taking care of her, if her face is anything to go by LOL. I don’t even know how I lost two whole pump bottles of shampoo and conditioner. I feel like a proper bath and blowdry would make her look at least 87% better


----------



## aesthetic

Bathed and like half groomed. Need to dremel her hind nails and then clean up more fur after that but I got lazy. I don’t touch anything besides her paws cause I’m too nervous to lol

Working on training her fur to lay straight - I can blowdry it straight but then it crumples up again as soon as she moves. I should’ve done her nails before blowdrying her so that it wouldn’t get all crumpled again. her hocks don’t usually look like that either


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Bathed and like half groomed.


She's a whole new dog!


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> She's a whole new dog!


Amazing what some really basic grooming can achieve lol


----------



## aesthetic

Miss Eden had her first agility private lesson on Wednesday. This instructor mostly competes USDAA/UKI, so we’re learning differently than how I started with Kaizer - which is not a bad thing! Some of the international agility folk apparently use three different tunnel cues to tell the dogs to go to three different places after the tunnel (straight ahead, to the side, and then all the way back), so I get the really fun job of thinking up cues that I won’t forget lol.

We’re also working on independent contacts, so looking at the end of the board and not depending on my body in any way to hit the contact. I also have to work on her hind-end awareness some more because I’m not convinced she’s entirely aware of it lol


----------



## aesthetic

I also sent in an entry for her first rally trial (and my first too) and registration for an upcoming health clinic for eyes and heart. Crossing fingers that everything comes up good there


----------



## Tagrenine

aesthetic said:


> I also sent in an entry for her first rally trial (and my first too) and registration for an upcoming health clinic for eyes and heart. Crossing fingers that everything comes up good there
> 
> View attachment 888583


Love The BCs!


----------



## aesthetic

Tagrenine said:


> Love The BCs!


Almost all of my dog friends have border collies, so I’m quite partial to the breed.

This is the rest of my friend’s crew (plus my two lol). Josie is the golden on the far right. Border collies from left to right are Kas, Ben, Moss, and Liz


----------



## Tagrenine

aesthetic said:


> Almost all of my dog friends have border collies, so I’m quite partial to the breed.
> 
> This is the rest of my friend’s crew (plus my two lol). Josie is the golden on the far right. Border collies from left to right are Kas, Ben, Moss, and Liz
> View attachment 888598


You and your friends have great taste 😍


----------



## aesthetic

Tagrenine said:


> You and your friends have great taste 😍


Watch me in a couple years post about the border collie I got roped into keeping LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

aesthetic said:


> Almost all of my dog friends have border collies, so I’m quite partial to the breed.
> 
> This is the rest of my friend’s crew (plus my two lol). Josie is the golden on the far right. Border collies from left to right are Kas, Ben, Moss, and Liz
> View attachment 888598


Great looking group of dogs!


----------



## aesthetic

Eden is officially entered and accepted into her first rally trial! We were accepted for Trial #1 and waitlisted for Trial #2. My friend got waitlisted for both (boo - cause I’m definitely not gonna know what to do. lol).

Now I’m just waiting for confirmation for the health clinic I sent payment to. Crossing my fingers she gets an echo spot.

Eden and Kaizer at our walk the other day.
















(Last pic is Eden showing Kaizer how to go through all the brambles - this is a path we use often, but when we begin our walk vs end. Apparently it was impossible to go through going the opposite way ¯\_(ツ)_/¯).


----------



## aesthetic

We got confirmation for the health clinic! I believe I got an echo spot, but I sent an email to clarify.

I also think I got Eden fat? Or on the way to fat anyway. Her ribs are still easily felt but I’m pretty sure she’s got a little belly. I think I’ll stop by the vet with her tomorrow and get a weight - I think she looks the best at 66-68. I’m afraid she might be a little closer to 70 at the moment.

Her off-switch has finally made an appearance. It happened suddenly and I was afraid she wasn’t feeling good (she’s 2 weeks post-heat, so pyo is always on my mind), but she’s eating really well, still runs like a nut on our walks, and still loses her mind for a ball. She just hangs out and sleeps inside now instead of running around with a toy and trying to convince someone to go outside. She’ll be 2 in May (she got her off switch way before Kaizer ever did lol).


----------



## aesthetic

So I did NOT get her fat..she just has some more coat now (lol). Weighs the same as she has since Oct., an even 68#. I am not used to dogs with proper coats.

We did get the echo spot for that health clinic, which is in under 2 weeks. I’m very nervous for it - not because I think she’ll fail anything, but mostly because I hate waiting. I just want to pass and not have to worry about it for another 12 months (for eyes anyway). Anyone have any opinions on the merits to repeating an echo a couple years down the line? Like when she’s 6 or something.

I found out yesterday that I got accepted to the KPA professional program (the one that’ll let me put KPA-CPT behind my name). Eden will, naturally, be my KPA dog. I’m very excited for the program. It means I can officially teach classes at my training facility (vs stepping in to give someone else a break or just assisting). It also means I can officially teach private lessons. I’ve been declining up until now since I didn’t feel that I was qualified enough. Basically I’ll be able to help my trainer/friend/owner of the facility in a bigger way than I am currently. A national non-profit is paying for me to go through this program, which is an opportunity I got incredibly blessed to have!! I’ll be doing some work in exchange, and will get a lot of training experience outside of what I have now.

So the next couple of months are shaping up to be very busy for Eden!!
Feb. 13 is her OFA clinic, Feb. 17 is her next agility private, Feb. 25. is her rally trial, Feb. 26 is her CGC test (I kept forgetting she doesn’t have that!). KPA is June-November, with a break from in-person stuff in September just in time for the National lol.

2022 goals, for now:

RN by May 15 (her birthday..it’s a very low goal lol)
CH at literally any point this year
vaguely agility trial ready by the National. I’m trying to rope my friend (the one with the border collies and her surprise golden) into coming with me, but she’ll only go if I enter Eden in agility too lol
Pic of the girl ❤❤


----------



## Tagrenine

You guys can do it, you’re awesome!


----------



## aesthetic

Tagrenine said:


> You guys can do it, you’re awesome!


Ah thank you!! I'm trying (very futilely) not to put too much pressure on either of us. Eden's dam got her CH very quickly, so I feel like her breeders are hoping for the same for Eden. I think she looks a tad immature for her age and doesn't have a lot of coat (especially compared to some of the other bitches in the ring!), all of which might be holding her back.

I'm trying to be better about the bathing and grooming aspect too.


----------



## aesthetic

oh and I finally sent in an Embark kit for Eden. I got one for Christmas in 2020 and it's taken me until now to use it. Kaizer was embarked in 2019ish. Eden's results will be ready in early March.

I also juuust entered her in the PVGRC specialty for rally. I debated on holding off until I see how the feb. 25 trial goes, but PVGRC entires close on the 16th. Figure if I keep waiting to see how trials go, I won't get her RN in time LOL. I believe this one is an outdoor trial but on concrete, so I imagine that it'll go poorly. She showed there last year and wasn't distracted, so maybe I don't give her enough credit. *It actually might be the one inside large barn-type buildings?? I don't even remember anymore


----------



## aesthetic

Eden got her CGC today! Totally unplanned. My work schedule changed and I can no longer attend the Feb 26th test, but I really wanted to get this title on her (I already put it off for a year!!) so I entered her last minute. In true Eden fashion, she nailed it. I think it helped that I wasn’t really nervous - I had no time to get myself all worked up. 

I just entered her in another rally trial, so we’re currently looking at Feb. 26, March 4, and March 13. If I don’t psych myself out, hopefully we’ll get our RN on the 13th!

She makes me look so good lol


----------



## Rundlemtn

You're doing so well with her! Congratulations on the CGC and KPA! So much good news across the few posts I'd missed!


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> You're doing so well with her! Congratulations on the CGC and KPA! So much good news across the few posts I'd missed!


Thank you!!! I’m very excited about all of the things we have going on .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats to you and Eden!


----------



## aesthetic

Learning how not to eat a crate during rally class last night - her breeders put her in a soft crate last year when they had her for a couple weeks and she put a couple holes in it lol. That was her first and only soft crate experience.

All that fur is courtesy of Eden who is somehow blowing all her coat (again!).


----------



## aesthetic

Health clinic today - Eden passed eyes and heart (echo)!! Next to worry about hips/elbows in May, crossing my fingers that goes well too.

Now we have a show-n-go on the 20th and first rally trial on the 25th to get ready for.

I also groomed her this morning before the clinic. She thought that was stupid cause it was snowing outside. Shoulda listened to her LOL


----------



## diane0905

Eden looks beautiful. Thanks for the soft crate reminder. I meant to go ahead and order one and left it in my basket. Did you get 42”?

Congrats on your CGC and for all your progress in rally!


----------



## aesthetic

diane0905 said:


> Eden looks beautiful. Thanks for the soft crate reminder. I meant to go ahead and order one and left it in my basket. Did you get 42”?
> 
> Congrats on your CGC and for all your progress in rally!


Thank you!! Yes, that one is a 42” Elitefield. It was Kaizer’s, but he’s since retired. Probably could’ve gotten away with a 36” for her, this one is huge


----------



## Rundlemtn

Congrats on passing heart and eyes! You're still waiting on Embark right? 
I also have to wait for hips and elbows. But, Summit is only 15mos, so my wait is much longer... ugh! 
Good luck on your upcoming events!


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> Congrats on passing heart and eyes! You're still waiting on Embark right?
> I also have to wait for hips and elbows. But, Summit is only 15mos, so my wait is much longer... ugh!
> Good luck on your upcoming events!


Thank you!! Yes, Embark said they started processing her sample. Think I should expect a completed report by March-ish. 
I hate the waiting!! I’m far too anxious for all that lol. I wasn’t so impatient when she was younger, but now that we’re so close…


----------



## aesthetic

Actually just got Eden’s Embark back! Naturally, she’s good for everything.









Sandpiper Celebrate Paradise Garden’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - Sandpiper Celebrate Paradise Garden wants to share her results with you!




embk.me


----------



## Coastal Pup

aesthetic said:


> Actually just got Eden’s Embark back! Naturally, she’s good for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandpiper Celebrate Paradise Garden’s Embark Dog DNA Results
> 
> 
> Embark dog DNA test - Sandpiper Celebrate Paradise Garden wants to share her results with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embk.me


100% golden retriever! Phew!


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Actually just got Eden’s Embark back! Naturally, she’s good for everything.


Pop the champagne! Two more to go!!


----------



## aesthetic

Coastal Pup said:


> 100% golden retriever! Phew!


i know!! what a surprise lol



3Pebs3 said:


> Pop the champagne! Two more to go!!


It’s NERVE-WRACKING. She has to get that CH too and everything


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> It’s NERVE-WRACKING. She has to get that CH too and everything


It is! That is one thing we won't have, won't get. Not for a field girl. But, we are working on her Champion title for tricks now! And her first agility trial is 2.5wks away!


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> It is! That is one thing we won't have, won't get. Not for a field girl. But, we are working on her Champion title for tricks now! And her first agility trial is 2.5wks away!


Yay!! Good luck at the trial, let us know how it goes (I’ll try and remember to check in with you too). I saw a video on facebook of you two running agility and you look good!

My longterm, life goal for Eden is to get another CH in some other venue (either agility or rally). Dont hold me to that cause I’m 21 and my future is not currently very defined (lol) but I’m gonna be trying.

A generic Eden update: we’re back on track w agility. Sunday privates with a different instructor. Agility trial debut goal is still tentatively September.


----------



## aesthetic

Eden is now officially Sandpiper Celebrate Paradise Garden CGC TKN “Eden”! AKC processed her paperwork today.

We have a show-n-go tomorrow and then our first trial on Friday. She’ll be OK as long as I keep myself in check and don’t get nervous/stress her out (lol). She hates being wrong too, so I have to remember to focus on engagement/happy ring feelings instead of perfection.

We’re also back on track again for our agility privates starting next Sunday.


----------



## diane0905

Congratulations! I hope your show and go is useful and your trial goes great. I volunteered for my first obedience trial today (previously had done agility & rally) and it was fun to watch.


----------



## aesthetic

diane0905 said:


> Congratulations! I hope your show and go is useful and your trial goes great. I volunteered for my first obedience trial today (previously had done agility & rally) and it was fun to watch.


Thank you!! Me too. She’s such a level-headed girl that I think we’re gonna be ok. 

I think obedience is fun to watch too!! The precision required for the exercises is incredible.


----------



## aesthetic

Show-n-go went OK. Wasn’t great, definitely not our best work, but we held it together surprisingly better than maybe I was expecting. This is a local kennel club, but neither Eden or I have ever been there before.

I surprisingly wasn’t that nervous, but I put wayyy too much pressure on the both of us for a perfect run - there were some things I think I should’ve handled differently. I lost her to sniffing (probably stress) a couple times, but I was able to get her back with me a majority of the time. Some of the people there were very encouraging (the rest ignored me, which was very much OK w me) and told me she actually looked good when she was with me and engaged. She suggested I come to the March trial there, so I told her I already entered. Honestly, I was surprised she recommended the trial vs “we have a rally class starting soon, you should join us!”, which makes me feel that maybe we didn’t look as disconnected as I felt.

I discovered that turns are the first to go when she’s stressed or distracted. Theyre not our strong suit to begin with, so can’t say I was surprised but just reinforces my belief that we have to work on them some more. I also discovered that she’s a little bit of a “less is more” type dog. She did SO good when we first came in the building - super engaged and eager, even in the practice ring. But I wanted to practice something, and she was great (even with a dog nearby and people watching), so I think I can’t do all that with her. We’ll find out on Friday LOL

So overall, I think it was a productive show-n-go. I thought I had pictures of her during the show-n-go, but I do not.


----------



## aesthetic

Then we went to Home Depot for the first time in awhile and naturally she killed it 🙄 We did a mini-rally course (random signs I remembered), no treats or anything.

Naturally, on our way out, we got stopped a million times. This is Eden’s favorite part of going in public LOL


----------



## diane0905

It's good you got the practice. Is there a way to search Show-n-go's? I would love to do this, but our club has not hosted any recently that I know of. Glad she did well at Home Depot. She sure is pretty.


----------



## aesthetic

diane0905 said:


> It's good you got the practice. Is there a way to search Show-n-go's? I would love to do this, but our club has not hosted any recently that I know of. Glad she did well at Home Depot. She sure is pretty.


not an easy way that I know of to find them. I usually just look up nearby training facilities and see if they happen to have any coming up.


----------



## aesthetic

Tomorrow is our first trial day!! Eden and I run dead last, which probably means less onlookers? Eden wont care, but that certainly makes me feel a little better.

Keep trying to remind myself that whether or not we Q does not matter. I just entered for practice - I’m much more confident when I know generally what to expect. Worst case scenario would be a DQ/NQ for sniffing (i dont know which it would be) but then at least I know! Although, she's been having a hard time in class, so all the stars would have to align perfectly in order for us to Q tomorrow LOL.

Then we have a trial at a golden specialty next week, so thats where ill be extra nervous LOL

Eden doesn’t care as much as I do!!


----------



## diane0905

aesthetic said:


> Tomorrow is our first trial day!! Eden and I run dead last, which probably means less onlookers? Eden wont care, but that certainly makes me feel a little better.
> 
> Keep trying to remind myself that whether or not we Q does not matter. I just entered for practice - I’m much more confident when I know generally what to expect. Worst case scenario would be a DQ/NQ for sniffing (i dont know which it would be) but then at least I know! Although, she's been having a hard time in class, so all the stars would have to align perfectly in order for us to Q tomorrow LOL.
> 
> Then we have a trial at a golden specialty next week, so thats where ill be extra nervous LOL
> 
> Eden doesn’t care as much as I do!!


Have fun! I hope all goes great.


----------



## aesthetic

diane0905 said:


> Have fun! I hope all goes great.


thank you!!! me too!


----------



## Coastal Pup

Yay Eden! We’ll be cheering for you from CA!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## aesthetic

Today was a massive success, plus some. We walked away with a Q AND a first place (of five dogs). We now have two more rosettes and another flat ribbon to add to Eden’s collection. It was not a clean run, but I am very proud of her regardless. I honestly did not enter her in this first trial thinking we were gonna Q, so her first leg plus a first place is just incredible.

Definitely things to work on - she would not look at me almost the entire time we were actually in the ring. I dont know how she kept it together enough to do the signs. I was so annoyed by the lack of looking at me that I forgot to be nervous LOL (that’s the secret people don’t tell you about!). I think it’s stress induced as we don’t usually have that specific issue during our training sessions, so hopefully that improves as we both get more confident. 

We scored a 90, which I’m happy about considering my expectations were very low and that’s in the ballpark of acceptable for me, but I’m far too anal for that forever LOL. I know we lost points on the serpentine - I had to restart bc she wasn’t looking at me and would not turn. Another time I almost tripped on her because she wasn’t looking at me and again would not turn. Left turns ARE an issue for us, but usually because she wants to sit and not because she doesn’t want to look at me.

We have another trial next week and I can only hope that goes half as well as this one did. It’s a golden specialty, so probably busier. I’m trying to remind myself not to set expectations based on _one_ trial.

The judge loooooved Eden, and all the people were so nice. My friend came with me too. It was just a really nice day all around.


----------



## diane0905

Yay and wonderful! I'm glad thing went so well.

Eden looks so sweet!!


----------



## aesthetic

diane0905 said:


> Yay and wonderful! I'm glad thing went so well.
> 
> Eden looks so sweet!!


thank you!!! me too. she’s the best girl


----------



## aesthetic

My friend just sent these pictures to me. I’m so glad she was there with me!!

First is before we went into the ring, next is waiting for placements, and third is after we got all our fancy ribbons. Eden is always photograph ready, I can’t say the same about me LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and Eden!


----------



## ArkansasGold

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

All of these pictures are too sweet! Congratulations at a very successful first trial!!


----------



## aesthetic

Thank you all!! She’s hands down the best puppy ever lol


----------



## aesthetic

Eden and I Q’d in rally at the PVGRC specialty in West Friendship, MD today! We scored a 96 and took first place again (out of 2, so less exciting LOL).

We were SO close to a perfect 100, but on the third-to-last sign (sit-down-walkaround), Eden barked going into the down and popped back into a sit. That’s the most Eden move ever lol. I can’t say that I’m particularly disappointed though! She nailed all her left turns, nailed the serpentine, and best of all, was actually looking at me throughout the entire course.

It was a super hard venue and I wasn’t sure she’d do too well when we first walked in, but as usual, she did great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and Eden!


----------



## ArkansasGold

Congratulations!!!


----------



## diane0905

Wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## aesthetic

thank you all!!! She’s such a good girl


----------



## cwag

That's great, congratulations. She looks very regal with her ribbons.


----------



## aesthetic

cwag said:


> That's great, congratulations. She looks very regal with her ribbons.


Thank you!! She was SO tired LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn

AWESOME!! Congratulations!!


----------



## aesthetic

Eden got her third and final leg for her RN today at a local trial! It is a very hard venue, so I’m very proud of her. ❤

Pending AKC approval, Eden is now Sandpiper Celebrate Paradise Garden CGC TKN RN


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats to you and Eden!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

Sorry I didn’t stay. We were dog 103 but Cruz titled in the morning group so I decided to come home and get some work done. Congrats on your new title.


----------



## cwag

Congratulations!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Congratulations to you and Eden! Fantastic work!!


----------



## aesthetic

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Sorry I didn’t stay. We were dog 103 but Cruz titled in the morning group so I decided to come home and get some work done. Congrats on your new title.


Ha! Kinda glad you didn’t stay because that was absolutely not our best work. I’m kind of disappointed that was how we got our RN but whatever. She stresses so hard in that building (and really, not much stresses her out) so now I’m determined to go back and get my stupid first place placement LOL

Congrats to you and Cruz for your title!!!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

aesthetic said:


> Ha! Kinda glad you didn’t stay because that was absolutely not our best work. I’m kind of disappointed that was how we got our RN but whatever. She stresses so hard in that building (and really, not much stresses her out) so now I’m determined to go back and get my stupid first place placement LOL
> 
> Congrats to you and Cruz for your title!!!


Don’t feel bad. I got two 2nd place finishes Saturday and thought about not going back Sunday. It was not our best work. There were so many distractions and it seemed like everybody struggled Saturday. The weather was crap too. Sunday we had a great run and I said that’s it I’m going home happy. Lol


----------



## aesthetic

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Don’t feel bad. I got two 2nd place finishes Saturday and thought about not going back Sunday. It was not our best work. There were so many distractions and it seemed like everybody struggled Saturday. The weather was crap too. Sunday we had a great run and I said that’s it I’m going home happy. Lol


Sunday wasn’t any better. That building is very stressful and a lot of the higher level dogs were also visibly stressed - I have to remember not to be so disappointed in my Novice A, very green dog (and her very green handler!) when more experienced dogs/handlers were also struggling.

I’m sorry I didn’t stick around to see your and Cruz run yesterday morning, a 99 in that venue is such a huge win. Eden and I ran our very crappy run, I threw her in the car, then I booked it home to deal with Kaizer (who is the reason I was running late in the first place lol). I wish I had seen your run!!


----------



## aesthetic

i just entered Eden in another rally trial at the end of April. It’s a huge cluster (the Cherry Blossom Cluster), so it will likely be very overwhelming for her, but we need the practice. It’s also probably the only trial I’ll enter for April. I entered her in the (optional) Intermediate class because we need the ring experience. If we Q, great. If we don’t, oh well I won’t be disappointed.


I achieved my goal of her RN by her 2nd birthday. So now I have a couple more longterm goals to achieve:
1. Place in a rally trial at the difficult venue we went to yesterday. Their next trial is in June.
2. RA by the end of the year. We also have KPA to go through, agility, and conformation to do too. Feel like end of year RA goal is fair.
3. Debut in agility by the end of the year. We’ve got weekly private lessons set up, so I’m hopeful.
4. get her CH!! She needs a little more coat and then she could be competitive.
5. Pass OFA hip/elbows. Only 2 months to go lol

This thread is how I’m keeping track of her life bc we got a lot going on lol.


----------



## aesthetic

She’s official! I havent emailed her heart yet cause I keep forgetting (lol) but it’ll be up before her 2nd birthday: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO

Thursday agility lesson went very well. We have 8 more privates scheduled for the next consecutive 8 weeks. My current plan is to see where we are after those and see if we’re ready to do a group class.


----------



## aesthetic

Eden got to go on a solo walk today. She’s never gone alone before, but Kaizer didn’t want to come today. Neither of us knew what to do at first LOL


----------



## aesthetic

Eden is official! We got her RN title in the mail yesterday.

Her agility lessons are going really well!! We had a two week break because her instructor moved and then got covid, but her instructor was really impressed by how much she’s improved during that break. This is much more in-depth foundation work than I did with Kaizer, but I think it’s gonna pay off for us. I’m probably going to push Eden’s agility debut off another year so I don’t rush anything thinking about how I have a deadline I want to meet. I think I want to focus more on preventing any kind of test anxiety/pressure anxiety, since I can already see that’s something Eden will struggle with.

We have that rally trial next week in that huge show cluster and we have barely practiced any rally, so I fully expect that to be a hot mess. Thankfully I didn’t have any aspirations when I entered that trial!


----------



## diane0905

Yay! Wonderful. Great job!!


----------



## aesthetic

I am still having the worst time getting coat on this dog! Her breeders want me to try PPP Sport to see if the higher protein/fat content helps. She gets bathed usually every 7-10 days now and paws/nails every week. She’ll be two in 3 weeks (!!), so maybe she’s just slow with the coat lol.

Picture from our grooming session yesterday (paws/nails only) - she’s doing her usual pre-heat cycle blow, it looked like a husky threw up in my basement. I mean, for a dog who always looks bald, it’s amazing that she loses so much fur every bi-annual massive shed lol.

We have her first rally intermediate trial on Sunday. We have barely practiced (like twice in the last month), and this is a huge show, so not likely to go well for us LOL.

Agility is going well! Her instructor is liking how she’s progressing. She says Eden WILL keep me honest lol.

AND I finally got her heart/eyes on OFA. We have an appt for hips/elbows scheduled for a couple days after her birthday. I’m so impatient to get the results of those - not necessarily because I have any concerns, but mostly so that it will be over and done with lol.

I think she’s still pretty despite the nakedness


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> I am still having the worst time getting coat on this dog!


She is pretty! Man, if you think she has little coat, you should see Summit! At almost 18mos she looks much younger for how little coat she has...

I was actually shocked at your last post talking about Eden's agility progression. We have been training Summit weekly in agility since she was maybe 4mos old. And I'm still not confident she will nail her first CKC agility trial in June. It has taken soooo long, to learn all of the equipment and handling. And we definitely have not learned all of the possible handling maneuvers yet!


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> She is pretty! Man, if you think she has little coat, you should see Summit! At almost 18mos she looks much younger for how little coat she has...
> 
> I was actually shocked at your last post talking about Eden's agility progression. We have been training Summit weekly in agility since she was maybe 4mos old. And I'm still not confident she will nail her first CKC agility trial in June. It has taken soooo long, to learn all of the equipment and handling. And we definitely have not learned all of the possible handling maneuvers yet!


She has way more coat than Kaizer did at this age - and truthfully, I’m super fine with how much coat she has, but it’s just not enough for the ring.

Oh, Eden is absolutely not ready for a trial whatsoever. She’s not really even ready for a seminar! But her foundations are coming along really well, and I’m really happy with how she’s progressing considering she’s only had very sporadic agility training until recently. We still have a long way to go


----------



## aesthetic

Eden double Q’d at the rally trial today in Timonium, MD. We have worked on rally twice in the 5 weeks since her last trial, so I was not expecting this to go well - I was right. She knows the signs, but we have such a disconnect when we get in the ring that I need to figure out. It was evident in the very first trial we did, but I hoped more exposure would help. It did not, so now I have to fix it lol

Her runs today were just ugly, but she did do everything I asked, and I’m fairly certain that’s why we Q’d with OK scores (80s). Actually she did place in the first run too. Fourth out of five, I think, but we got a ribbon lol

Eden with my friend’s doberman, Athena (who was very put off by the lack of mat space). Also all those golden fluff balls on the floor are all from Eden. When we left, it looked like someone had fully groomed a golden retriever where she was sitting


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Eden double Q’d at the rally trial today in Timonium, MD.


Congrats on your Q's! Perhaps something a little more consistent practice could solve?


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> Congrats on your Q's! Perhaps something a little more consistent practice could solve?


Probably! There certainly was no consistent practice in awhile lol


----------



## aesthetic

Eden is TWO today!! We have OFA rads scheduled for Wednesday so fingers crossed those look okay. I’m incredibly anxious for them lol.

We celebrated by taking a long solo walk ❤ She’s such a good girl - she recalled away from two horses at the creek. One of the horses had a really good time splashing in the water, Eden was so curious about it. Then, she recalled off of a jogging couple with their dog. We don’t frequently run into other people/dogs in the areas I let the dogs off leash in, so it’s always very rewarding when unexpected things happen and my dogs listen lol (and as I’m typing this, guess which dog decided to jump on the counter just to take a look?! lol)

Anyway, I just can’t believe she’s two. She’s just such a good girl. Hoping for good things for year two!


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday, sweet Eden. Sounds like you had a great day. I can't believe she's 2 already.


----------



## aesthetic

cwag said:


> Happy birthday, sweet Eden. Sounds like you had a great day. I can't believe she's 2 already.


I cant believe she’s 2 either!!! It went SO quickly

I remember feeling like it was gonna take forever for Kaizer to turn 2 lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 2nd Birthday Eden!


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Birthday Eden!


----------



## diane0905

Good girl and happy birthday!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Such a big girl now! Happy Birthday, Eden!!


----------



## aesthetic

Thank you all!!


----------



## aesthetic

Sometimes I forget just how absolutely wonderful Eden is. She was only 10 months old when Kaizer got sick and her whole daily schedule changed - she really should be 100x worse lol. I called her my perfect puppy when she was a little one and that has continued to remain true. 

We were out on a walk yesterday and ran into a woman with a horse. Eden was off leash, as usual, and recalled to me as soon as I saw the horse. Then I leashed her and we stood off to the side of the trail while the horse and its rider passed. Eden waited patiently off to the side. The rider told me she was beautiful and that I must be a good trainer since Eden was so wellbehaved. I think I just got lucky with dogs who understand what I want so easily. 

Then at the river, we ran into two women with their shepherds. We all leashed our dogs upon seeing each other and then loitered around on opposite ends of the bank waiting for someone to leave (lol). Eventually, one of them came over and asked if I minded if they let theirs off to play. I told them that was fine, but my dog was still kind of young and I wasn’t sure if she was gonna run over there (especially since they had balls!). We never run into stranger dogs on our walks, so I really was not sure what Eden would do. Turns out, she did not care. We were at the river for like 20 minutes, neither of our dogs ran over to each other. Everyone minded their own business. Eden looked a couple times when a ball squeaked, but she listened to my leave it cue.

The only picture I apparently took yesterday. It poured and the trail got disgustingly muddy. #1 Reason I love goldens is that most of this dried and fell off and whatever was left was easily brushed out. This is post-river too, there was initially much more


----------



## aesthetic

Ms. Eden came back OFA Good/Normal!!! i never thought she had an issue but its SO relieving to know for sure lol. Now all we need is a CH!


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Ms. Eden came back OFA Good/Normal!!! i never thought she had an issue but its SO relieving to know for sure lol. Now all we need is a CH!


Amazing news! Happy for you and jealous because we still have months to wait!!


----------



## aesthetic

3Pebs3 said:


> Amazing news! Happy for you and jealous because we still have months to wait!!


It’ll fly by!! I still can’t believe she’s 2 sometimes


----------



## aesthetic

I have this 7-month old golden puppy for the next week and couple days. It’s a neighbor’s dog, and they left her with me while they go on vacation because she has big dog feelings and they didn’t like what the local kennels had to offer for dogs who don’t get along with other dogs. She reminds me a lot of Kaizer when he was the same age - he was (is) also terrified of dogs and would react in a big way. 

I’d like to see how comfortable I can get her to be in Eden’s presence. My very lofty goal would be for her to coexist with Eden, but that may be beyond the time I have with her.

First pic is her on the deck. Second is what we’re working with - she was reacting to Kaizer in his crate


----------



## aesthetic

I was successful. I’m gonna have to have a talk with her owners when they come to pick her up though because this dog is gonna get so out of hand soon if they don’t work on it.

(yes our Christmas tree is still up, yes we have said for months that we’re gonna take it down lol)


----------



## Coastal Pup

At this point you can consider yourselves early for Christmas 2022!


----------



## aesthetic

Coastal Pup said:


> At this point you can consider yourselves early for Christmas 2022!


there was one time where we had our christmas tree up from christmas to christmas. our neighbors were nice enough not to say anything.

(there was also a christmas where none of us felt like getting the tree up. we’re all over the place).


----------



## aesthetic

Eden and I had our first KPA workshop this week! She did very well, but was definitely mentally exhausted. After the first day, she slept 14 hours in the hotel room LOL.


----------



## diane0905

Nice! Hope y’all are enjoying it a lot.


----------



## aesthetic

Eden and I have been hardcore slacking (actually I have been hardcore slacking..Eden’s just along for the ride).

We’ve done literally everything but rally and agility since like May. Which is super productive. Her agility instructor has been crazy busy and my work schedule changed for the summer, so we weren’t doing private lessons. I’m just dumb and totally forgot that group classes are an option until like last week, so we’re starting agility back up again on Thursday. Rally, I just haven’t thought about which is a shame since she’s still only one leg away from her RI. Maybe that’ll be my goal to end 2022 with.

I scraped the idea of going to the National. I wanted to but I’m really glad I didn’t enter anything cause now Kaizer’s not super great and I’m feeling some kind of way about leaving him lol

Eden and her best friend, Josie. ft Liz the border collie in the crate lol. Eden’s very picky about which dogs she’ll play with like this, and currently, the list is limited to Kaizer and Josie. She doesn’t even play with Kaizer anymore cause he just doesn’t have the energy these days, so it made my heart very happy to see her have fun ❤❤


----------



## aesthetic

oh I forgot. We have KPA workshop #2 tomorrow and Wednesday! I’m driving down both days cause I like making my life hard.


----------



## aesthetic

Eden’s been struggling a little since Kaizer passed, but I will say her QOL has improved a lot lol. Towards the end, Kaizer just wasn’t enjoying his walks as much and sometimes, he just physically wasn’t up for it. I had been nervous for so long that his time was coming and I just had a really hard time with leaving him home to go do something he once loved to do.

Anyway, now she gets to go on all the walks all the time. She gets agility multiple times a week. We’re gearing up for our third KPA workshop next week and the last one before the big test (that I’m hoping we pass because my head has NOT been in it lately!). After that, I’m thinking it’s time for me to revisit rally again. She’s one leg from her RI and I should get to working on her RA too.

I’m so grateful for her because she makes me remember that life just goes on even when I feel like I need to pause.


----------



## aesthetic

Eden and I have our KPA final assessment in just under 3 weeks. Preparing for that is taking up a bulk of our time, and thankfully our training is back on schedule! I was worried for a minute that we were just not gonna get it together.

Agility has taken a backseat until that’s over - we have one weekly class, but no privates and no extra practice. We’re struggling with our 2x2s and a-frame running contact, but I expected that since we’re only doing agility once a week. Her 2o2o contacts are wonderful and she is OBSESSED with the teeter (which is great! it’s the complete opposite problem I had with Kaizer).

I have not thought about Rally since like March, so we have made zero improvement there. lol. Maybe after KPA


----------



## diane0905

What is KPA? Is that Karen Pryor? What does it entail?

Logan and I have so many irons in the fire, we just progress as we can. I’m sure we’d move along much more quickly taking one discipline at a time, but we’re both having fun and I think Logan enjoys the variety.


----------



## aesthetic

diane0905 said:


> What is KPA? Is that Karen Pryor? What does it entail?
> 
> Logan and I have so many irons in the fire, we just progress as we can. I’m sure we’d move along much more quickly taking one discipline at a time, but we’re both having fun and I think Logan enjoys the variety.


Yes, Karen Pryor. The course I’m taking is the CTP course. It’s 5-6 months long, online lessons with 4 in-person workshops. The final workshop is the Final Assessment so there’s a teaching assessment, a training assessment, and a written assessment. 

And yes I’m guilty of too many irons in the fire too!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Good luck with finishing your KPA!


----------



## aesthetic

Eden and I played fastCAT today! It was fun and we got to hang out with friends. Then we came home and went to agility class, so it was a very good day for Eden. She wishes everyday was all about her like this LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn

I really would like to try this sometime. I think Summit would thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## aesthetic

Rundlemtn said:


> I really would like to try this sometime. I think Summit would thoroughly enjoy it!


It is fun! it’s nice cause there’s like no training involved, so it’s pretty laidback and a good place to meet friends at for a day.

The only annoying thing is that you have to bring your own catcher/releaser and that can get annoying to coordinate if everyone has dog entered


----------



## aesthetic

Eden and I finished KPA! I dont find out until hopefully sometime this week if I passed, but I have such high hopes for us.

She was AMAZING for the final Training Assessment - it’s a 10-pt behavior chain and we had specifications about what types of behaviors/cues we were supposed to use. I changed that behavior chain THREE times in the week leading up to our assessment, so I was really kind of worried about if we could do it (because Eden is honest and if we haven’t practiced something enough, she’ll tell on me). She killed it. I should have known she’d pull through. Of my class of 7, there are only two of us who met the requirements to pass (me and one other girl).

So now that’s done and out of the way, we can go back to rally/agility training again lol. Now that Kaizer’s gone and Eden can be my entire focus, maybe we can make some headway with the goals we didn’t meet this year.


----------



## diane0905

Wonderful! Congratulations to both of you. Eden looks like such a sweet girl. She’s obviously smart too! 💗


----------



## Sankari

She's so focussed and with an amazing owner as you, I'm sure you guys will be on to achieving so many more things... 😊


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Eden and I finished KPA! I dont find out until hopefully sometime this week if I passed, but I have such high hopes for us.


Congratulations!! Fingers crossed on the pass!


----------



## aesthetic

Thank you all!! I’m very lucky with her, she’s SUCH a good girl. There were a couple of factors that made me legitimately concerned that we were not gonna do well - losing Kaizer took 6 weeks out between the two of us and then I kept changing parts as we were approaching the Assessment date. The possibilities of the whole chain falling apart or Eden getting stressed and disconnecting were very high.

Here’s a video of our last practice run at home last Sunday. It’s a little sloppy cause we had practiced it a few more times than I should’ve, but not too bad. Also excuse the PJs lol:


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Thank you all!! I’m very lucky with her, she’s SUCH a good girl.


Nicely done!


----------



## aesthetic

Eden is out of “in heat” jail! She is thrilled to be a part of the real world again. 

She had an hour long agility lesson, a quick vet appt (no concerns, just a wellness), and then a walk in a nearby park. Tomorrow, she’s getting a bath and then we’re going to visit her breeders.


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Tomorrow, she’s getting a bath and then we’re going to visit her breeders.


Any big plans in the making?!


----------



## aesthetic

Rundlemtn said:


> Any big plans in the making?!


No. Lol. I really want to focus on her this next year with no other distractions, and I am really not ready for a puppy yet. I’d really like to have her CH +/- a few more titles on her before a litter, so I’m hoping this is the year for that.

We saw her breeders just so they could groom her and take a look. She IS showable right now, but not a lot of options until late January (which is unfortunate because she always looks really good this time of year). I am hoping maturity is on our side as she did not seem to blow coat as much this fall.

At least agility is going well lolol


----------



## aesthetic

Merry Christmas from Eden and I!


----------



## diane0905

Merry Christmas to y’all!


----------



## aesthetic

Eden got to go to my training facility’s Christmas party yesterday - her first one in the 2.5 years she’s been with me lol. She’s been in heat every time in the past, but went into heat a week early and was done just in time. A very good thing too, because I usually took Kaizer so I would’ve been real sad to go dog-less.


----------

